# Omega Speedmaster Professional - Real Or Fake?



## joshgeake (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm in the market for an Omega Speedmaster Professional Moon Watch and this one in a local shop caught my eye. It's Â£1200 and according to the guy almost brand new, a display model bought via a friend or something.

It comes with its box and manual but it's missing the warranty/guarantee card and original sales receipt. Also the strap is clearly not original - It's very light and only has an Omega logo rather than the normal 5 segment plus logo and 'Speedmaster' text on the clasp.

The watch body itself seems fine with all the usual details 100%. I'm just suspicious with the non original strap and missing guarantee card.

Apologies for the poor shot - it was on an iPhone through a window!


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Josh and welcome to the madhouse.

I don't think anyone can tell anything from that photo.

However - on one of the lugs of the watch should be a laser engraved serial.

If you are buying from a shop ask them to have it inspected by an AD.

David


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Did you ask the guy in the shop what happened to the original strap?


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Did you ask the guy in the shop what happened to the original strap?


REALLY NEED BETTER PICS JUST PRETEND YOUR INTERESTED AND SAYS ITS A PRESENT FOR YOUR DAD OR SOMETHING AND YOU NEED TO SHOW YOU MOTHER IT FIRST THEN TAKE SOME PICS OF THE FRONT AND BACK JOB DONE


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

besspeg said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ask the guy in the shop what happened to the original strap?
> ...


Better still just be honest and tell them it's a lot of money and you'll want a second opinion to fully identify what the watch is - if they're cool they won't sweat you taking a few photos when you are in the market to potentially give them 1200 quid.

If they take the hump then that's a sign you should perhaps reconsider and hand over that kind of cash elsewhere...

The overall shop setting ought to be giving you clues too - if it's a pukka watch shop stacked with premium brand stuff (look at some others to see if they have docs etc on them) then that should make you feel better than some tatty jewellers selling Â£25 beaters plus one seemingly premium brand bargain. I can think of shops near me I would probably trust to buy from as they wouldn't trash their name for one dud / also shops I wouldn't buy from regardless of price as I don't see them having any provenance for the stuff they are selling!

:drinks:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Is the green box next door a Rolly?, ask a mate to check that one out to see if he has papers and stuff for it - might also be a pointer as to "Reality vs Fakeological" :lol:


----------



## joshgeake (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for the very prompt replies!

I asked what happened to the original strap and he simply says that's what was on it when he bought it.

The shop is a tatty jewellers that's recently been slightly overhauled into a 'Cash for Gold' thing. I think he's been selling premium watches for a few years though. If you want to see his (hilarious) website see here... http://www.ukgoldshop.com/

Yes it is a Rolex next to it and a Longines below. There's also a Breitling just to the right of that out of shot.

I'll try to get down there tomorrow morning and take some more photos.


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

joshgeake said:


> The shop is a tatty jewellers that's recently been slightly overhauled into a 'Cash for Gold' thing. I think he's been selling premium watches for a few years though. If you want to see his (hilarious) website see here... http://www.ukgoldshop.com/


Nice website









I wouldn't part with any cash in that place without having an AD inspect the watch. Without papers etc. it sounds a high price imo. Maybe I am a bit too careful, but that's my opinion.

Matt


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I think its all been covered so far, everyone's pretty much leaning the same way. I'd agree get it checked by an AD. If the seller umms and ahhs about this then its probably a dodgy. Not necessarily a fake, but perhaps something internal/parts swap. Like when you're looking at a used car. If you ask to have it checked out by a mechanic, and they're a bit funny about it, then chances are there's something to find.

Does the seller realise they'd probably get more for it, or sell it quicker if they had a big laminated certificate of authentication beside it? That's what I'd do if I was in that situation. Eliminate any ambiguity straight up, and build cred.

P.S. What's with all these omega fake posts? Someone want to post a pic of a genuine omega just to make everyone feel better again?


----------



## joshgeake (Jul 28, 2010)

Right, didn't manager to make it in there on Saturday but called them instead. Asked if I could get someone from watchworks.co.uk to have a swift look at it and she was like 'Umm, why do you want to do that?'...

Can anyone recommend somewhere with a Speedy Pro for sale??!


----------



## Veracocha (Jul 29, 2010)

frogspawn said:


> Hi Josh and welcome to the madhouse.
> 
> I don't think anyone can tell anything from that photo.
> 
> ...


At the risk of embarrassing myself on my first post I was led to belive that Speedmaster serial numbers were on the back of the case and the Seamaster was on the lug? If not I've learnt something new.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

You could always pay by credit card and rely on your section 75 rights if the watch is dodgy.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Veracocha said:


> frogspawn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Josh and welcome to the madhouse.
> ...


Lower RH lug just where it joins the case on my speedy--which is real :thumbsup: .

David


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

frogspawn said:


> Veracocha said:
> 
> 
> > frogspawn said:
> ...


just take some detailed pics of it then post them on here we can then tell you if its real or not and belive me there are some good fakes around even using fake serial numbers and self winding movements so need to see pictures heres a fake one http://www.idolreplicas.com/omega-speedmaster-chronograph-lemania-movement-with-black-dial-replica-watch--53295.html


----------



## joshgeake (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It might be quite an old Speedmaster with the old style bracelet (which are flimsy as are their modern replacements) which might explain the lack of papers/cards. Don't be fooled by the modern box it is quite easy to get one from EBay. A close inspection and a serial number check would give you the answers you are after.


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

just take some detailed pics of it then post them on here we can then tell you if its real or not and belive me there are some good fakes around even using fake serial numbers and self winding movements so need to see pictures heres a fake one http://www.idolreplicas.com/omega-speedmaster-chronograph-lemania-movement-with-black-dial-replica-watch--53295.html


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

just take some detailed pics of it then post them on here we can then tell you if its real or not and belive me there are some good fakes around even using fake serial numbers and *self winding movements* so need to see pictures heres a fake one http://www.idolreplicas.com/omega-speedmaster-chronograph-lemania-movement-with-black-dial-replica-watch--53295.html


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

frogspawn said:


> just take some detailed pics of it then post them on here we can then tell you if its real or not and belive me there are some good fakes around even using fake serial numbers and *self winding movements* so need to see pictures heres a fake one http://www.idolreplicas.com/omega-speedmaster-chronograph-lemania-movement-with-black-dial-replica-watch--53295.html


Not very good fakes then since speedie pros are hand winding........


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

The exactly copied watch has a screw-in crown :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## tbgbc (Nov 25, 2011)

hi all

i accidentally came across these posts and decided to join the watch forum so i could add my replies, it is my shop that is in question, and i vaguely remember the watch .

firstly i would like to say I've been in the gold game since 1991 and dealing in watches since then too.

all my watches come with a no quibble 3 month warranty, i have never sold a fake or replica watch in my shop and I've only been "had" once with a iwc which i ended up losing a grand on,

i deal in anything from seiko to patek , but lately because a decent watch is more of a luxury than a necessity I've stopped keeping a lot of watches in stock, i mainly buy from other dealers and now and again i get people bringing in watches and buy them from the public, due to the increase in good replicas i tend to be very weary and i am very picky.

my tatty shop was extensively renovated , new cabinets, new ceiling ,lighting , even down to a new shop front .

i do my own website and add bits to it when i get new info etc , i don't know whether the "hilarious" comment is a compliment or not, i do get a lot of positive feedback about my website, maybe cos its brutally honest and not some corporate bs.

anyway thanks for reading .

gary


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum n nice response. The power of the web re the impact on businesses is sometimes excessive so the right to reply is good. Nice to have some balance, maybe a shame the op didn't get to talk to you before posting.


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Good reply Gary. Welcome. You may be hearing from me re. p/x on a Speedmaster reduced Auto.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome Gary,

Yes some fakes are very convincing, I have seen a couple up close and to be honest they scare the sh"" out of the thought of buying second hand. I met a medal dealer who sells fake medals and says they are real he gives a week no quible money back.He even says he digs some rare ones up from battlefields. Even a good story is hard to believe. With this recession I imagine there are a few people selling there pride and joy and a few con men pretending to.


----------

